# Kugeln aufgrund von Daten aus einem Array verschieben



## zouchi (16. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling bezüglich Java und vorallem bezüglich j3d, also sry falls es ein bisschen noobisch klingt. Ich möchte eine Bewegung von Kugeln simulieren ohne Interpolationen zu benutzen. Dabei habe ich schon alle Koordinaten der Kugel bei ihrer Bewegung durch den Raum in einem Array gespeichert. Gibt es in j3d eine Möglichkeit mit einem anderen Objekt auf eine TransformGroup zuzugreifen und sie aufgrund der Koordinaten in meinem Array zu ändern.

mfg, zouchi.


----------



## Kr0e (16. Mai 2010)

Hi,
hab nur flüchtige Erfahrungen mit Java3D gemacht. Soweit ich weiß brauchst du für jede Kugel eine eigene TransformGroup... Sofern sich diese Kugeln unabhängig von einander bewegen sollen. Und ja, na klar kannst du Kugeln verschieben mit Hilfe von Daten aus einem Array. Allerdings halte ich das nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll. Mach lieber ein Array aus TransformGroups (Die dann quasi direkt die 3D Objekte darstellen) und verändere direkt die Daten der TransformGroup. So kannst du dir den Vorgang des kopieren der Koordianten sparen. Wenn ich grad Mist labere und die TransformGroup arg verwechsel bitte sagen xD

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## zouchi (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab noch ne kleine Frage. Wenn ich zum Beispiel als Leaf-Objekt eine Kugel erstelle, geht j3d beim Ausführen der Translation davon aus, dass die Kugel im Ursprung ist?


----------

